#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-14
<Aeryal> bona tarda
<rubenset> hola nois
<RainCT> hola
<rubenset> des del libreoffice no puc obrir l'access :(
#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-15
<tmallafre> bona nit #rafael-carreras i #guillemhs
<guillemhs> bona nit
<guillemhs> aqui estem
<tmallafre> perfecte :-)
<rafael-carreras> hola a tothom
<rafael-carreras> qu[e puntuals, molt b'e
<tmallafre> hola
<guillemhs> jo visc al freenode
<tmallafre> li he dit a l'eclipsi que s'esperi; el primer és el primer :-)
<guillemhs> a quina hora és?
<tmallafre> crec que ara es començarà a veure, fins a les 11 serà la millor hora
<rafael-carreras> ja ha començat
<tmallafre> bé, què dieu?
<rafael-carreras> guillemhs: has pogut preguntar per les estratègies a freenode?
<guillemhs> no
<guillemhs> pero he espiat altres locos
<guillemhs> local community
<guillemhs> no penseu coses rares
<rafael-carreras> guillemhs: explica, explica :)
<guillemhs> però tampoc he trobat gaire més gran del que ja fa ubuntu.cat
<guillemhs> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<guillemhs> aquesta gent
<guillemhs> fa 1 hora setmanal
<guillemhs> d'esdeveniment
<guillemhs> queden per donar suport a usuaris
<tmallafre> caram
<guillemhs> What: Have coffee, grab an Ubuntu CD, chit chat with all kinds of Ubuntu users - beginners and expert. We love meeting new people :)
<guillemhs> queden uns quants
<guillemhs> 1 hora a la setmana
<guillemhs> fan una mica de comunitat física
<guillemhs> diguem això aixi
<rafael-carreras> sí, això és la ubuntu hour
<rafael-carreras> però no veig que tingui res a veure amb la comunicació o la premsa, no?
<guillemhs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MarketingTeam
<guillemhs> hi ha el Marketing d'Ohio
<guillemhs> premsa premsa no fan
<guillemhs> fan més actes
<guillemhs> Press Release guides d'Ubuntu
<rafael-carreras> bé, nosaltres també en fem :-)
<guillemhs> pero trobes coses de 2007
<rafael-carreras> ens hauríem de centrar en el que volem
<rafael-carreras> que és un departament de premsa o de comunicació
<guillemhs> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/pressreleasearchive
<guillemhs> hi ha això
<guillemhs> pero va morir
<tmallafre> jo no tinc cap idea meravellosa; identi-ca + twitter i notes a mitjans...
<guillemhs> és diguem l'oficial
<rafael-carreras> és a dir, comunicats de premsa, difusió dels esdeveniments i aquestes coses
<guillemhs> jo faria marketing clàssic
<guillemhs> paper
<guillemhs> banners a blgos
<guillemhs> i faria un acte mensual per exemple
<rafael-carreras> a veure, ja fem molts actes
<rafael-carreras> però no en donem difusió i no se n'assebenta gairebé ningú
<guillemhs> doncs mira
<guillemhs> el que vam comentar
<rafael-carreras> avui n'hi ha hagut un a caldes de montbui
<guillemhs> una llista de mols llocs
<guillemhs> per exemple, a Agenda de Rac105
<guillemhs> et llegirien una petita nota de premsa d'un paragraf
<guillemhs> a premsa escrita tb
<rafael-carreras> ah, molt bé
<guillemhs> una nota de premsa són 2 paràgrafs
<guillemhs> però ens falten els contactes
<rafael-carreras> és qüestió de cercar-los
<guillemhs> si
<guillemhs> no deixen de ser els mitjans tradicionals
<guillemhs> fer CatRadio, RAC1, TV3, Td8, ...
<tmallafre> per començar tenim el parell de llistes del fil de la llista de correu; se'n poden demanar més allí mateix
<guillemhs> i llavors programes concrets
<guillemhs> si, ho podriem fer
<guillemhs> però el que comento és que potser hauriem de fer un mailing de uns 20 o 25 mitjans, entre generalistes i especialitzats
<rafael-carreras> em sewmbla bé
<guillemhs> per especialitzats penso amb les típiques revistes de tecnologia
<guillemhs> i llavors, mantenir la base de dades a ubuntu-cat
<guillemhs> d'algun tipus de manera
<tmallafre> d'acord
<rafael-carreras> ja mirarem com
<rafael-carreras> la primera feina doncs, és recopilar adreces, oi?
<guillemhs> si, seria això
<guillemhs> la primera seria això
<tmallafre> ok, alguna idea per a la base de dades?
<rafael-carreras> anem per la segona
<guillemhs> si
<guillemhs> un spreadsheet del google docs
<guillemhs> a compartir entre els que som
<rafael-carreras> tmallafre: JA PREGUNTARÉ ALS QUE EN SABEN
<rafael-carreras> ho sento, no volia cridar
<tmallafre> si li preguntem al sisco ens dirà que sparkleshare, però a mi no em funciona :-(
<guillemhs> nens
<guillemhs> adreces, que ja tinc l'spreadsheets
<tmallafre> jo no tinc cap problema amb google docs, però si rafael-carreras penses alguna altra cosa cap problema
<guillemhs> necessito mails
<rafael-carreras> tmallafre: pel que és, ja m'està bé això
<tmallafre> guillemhs de moment hi ha els dos documents del fil de la llista, i hi podem afegir el que vagi sortint
<guillemhs> ok
<tmallafre> i el tema identi.ca (+ twitter) per tal que la resta d'ubuntaires que en tinguin ho puguin fer córrer fàcilment
<guillemhs> ok
<rafael-carreras> tmallafre: te n'encarregues tu de crear els comptes?
<tmallafre> ok. Quin nom d'usuari us fa patxoca?
<rafael-carreras> no ho sé, ubuntaires?
 * alexm es pregunta si hi ha reunió
<tmallafre> per mi d'acord
<rafael-carreras> hola alexm, és una reunió "secreta" de l'equip de comunicació :-)
<tmallafre> estem indignats. O no :-P
<alexm> ja m'ho he pensat
<alexm> rafael-carreras: recorda allò de fer entrevistes i podcasts ;)
<guillemhs> si, secreta al canal de tots
<guillemhs> hi ha podcast d'ubuntu en català?
<rafael-carreras> guillemhs: quan el monteu... :)
<alexm> havíem parlat de fer un podcast de programari lliure a caliu
<guillemhs> si
<guillemhs> que el fariem per skype
<rafael-carreras> ui
<guillemhs> ?
<guillemhs> o tots juntets?
<guillemhs> jo tinc un contacte aqui
<guillemhs> a Radio art
<guillemhs> art.upc.edu
<alexm> és qüestió de trobar 1 dia i fer-lo, jo poso el lloc i el material
<guillemhs> podem tenir un estudi
<alexm> no cal 1 estudi
<alexm> podem provar una sala de reunions amb 1 micro omnidireccional
<guillemhs> ok
<alexm> el que cal és fer bones preguntes i tenir convidats interessants :P
<tmallafre> vosaltres que coneixeu més identi.ca: hi ha alguna mena d'usuari "col·laboratiu" que ens serveixi per al que volem, o ha de ser usuari "pelat" i prou?
<rafael-carreras> tmallafre: home, amb saber la contrasenya n'hi hauria prou
<tmallafre> ok, ja faré algun invent amb el correu per tal que us arribin els avisos. A no ser que no els vulgueu rebre.
<rafael-carreras> jo no ho sé, ja tinc prou feina
<tmallafre> el que em diguis :-)
<alexm> tmallafre: hi ha apis per fer coses amb oauth
<rafael-carreras> el millor és que us encarregueu vosaltres dos
<tmallafre> ok!
<alexm> però compartir contrasenya és el més fàcil
<rafael-carreras> quant a les notes de premsa, sempre tenim un apartat a les pàgines wiki de cada esdeveniment
<rafael-carreras> bé, de cada esdeveniment que té wiki, clar
<tmallafre> alexm a mi me habla sensillo xD
<rafael-carreras> vull dir, que ja hi ha models fets
<rafael-carreras> alguna cosa més?
<tmallafre> jo de moment res més; ara us faré un correu amb la contrasenya
<rafael-carreras> molt bé
<rafael-carreras> m'apunto que hem de cercar adreces
<rafael-carreras> doncs en seguim parlant per correu, d'acord?
<guillemhs> ok
<tmallafre> ok!
<alexm> tmallafre: a mi no cal, jo no la vull per a res ;)
<alexm> només xafardejava
<rafael-carreras> doncs bona nit a tothom :)
<tmallafre> alexm doncs si no treballes no cobraràs com nosaltres :-)
<tmallafre> bona nit!
<alexm> no em cal, no cobrar m'eximeix de culpa ;)
<alexm> bona nit
<guillemhs> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-16
<EvilisLife> eps
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> algú per la reunió?
<wagafo2> Jo estic
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs comencem
<rafael_carreras> ai, que el wagafo ha marxat
<rafael_carreras> hola wagafo2
<rafael_carreras> comencem, encara que siguem 2
<rafael_carreras> ############################################################################
<wagafo2> d'acord
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és la carta a l'ajuntament i el consell comarcal
<rafael_carreras>  només cal dir que ja estan enviades
<rafael_carreras> suposo que les hauran rebut ja
<wagafo2> Següent punt...
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és la nova portada del web
<rafael_carreras> vaig a veure si trobo el crazy
<wagafo2> Ara mateix la portada em surt malament, els quadres de baix no estan alineats, el tercer i quart quadre estan en una
<wagafo2> tercera línia i el sisè en la segona línia
<rafael_carreras> a mi també, em pensava que era jo
<rafael_carreras> el crazy no apareix
<wagafo2> Doncs haurem d'aplaçar el tema o plantejar-lo a la llista...
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga
<rafael_carreras> a la una, a les dues
<rafael_carreras> i a les tres
<rafael_carreras> ##################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<wagafo2> Bona nit!
<crazyserver> hey dudes!
<crazyserver> he arribat tard XDDDD TT
<crazyserver> doncs res, bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-17
<jordisayol> bones
<jordisayol> algú sap perquè hi ha un enllaç anomenat ubuntu al root, i que apunta al mateix directori arrel, dins dels cd's de instaŀlació?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-16
<JOSEPGALLART1> bon vespre
<wagafo> hola, bones
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> ho sigui, als dos :-P
<JOSEPGALLART1> igualment
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és
<rafael_carreras> Trobada social de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> Després de la feina feta, quedem el 30 de juny per fer unes cerveses i banyar-nos a la piscina del JosepGallart. :-)
<rafael_carreras> ja tenim el dia
<rafael_carreras> ara hem de veure què fem i anunciar-ho a la llista de l'equip
<JOSEPGALLART1> perfecta
<JOSEPGALLART1> quedem a les 12H
<wagafo> no hi ha gaire gent anotada
<rafael_carreras> allò era per decidir la data, no per confirmar si vindrien, no?
<wagafo> ah, d'acord
<wagafo> igualmentpe
<wagafo> igualment penso que Elmés fàcil és dinar al Restorán
<rafael_carreras> sí clar
<rafael_carreras> preguntaré a
<rafael_carreras> vul dir: anunciaré a la llista la festa i veurem quants s'hi apunten
<rafael_carreras> segon punt?
<rafael_carreras> avui esteu calladets :-)
<rafael_carreras> Opcions per la Ubuntu Global Jam de setembre (o agost)
<rafael_carreras> On podem fer la UGJ? a La Mina un altre cop? O a algun altre lloc?
<wagafo> jo estic al mòbil i NO poc xerrar gaire
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: quedes excusat :-)
<wagafo> podem demanar candidatures z veure si surt alguns
<rafael_carreras> no ho sé, per una ugj demanar candidature em sembla excessiu
<rafael_carreras> què demanarem per una Festa?
<wagafo> bé, vull dir llocs on es podria fer, suggeriments...
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, demanaré suggeriments a la llista
<JOSEPGALLART1> si voleu venir a caldes puc demanar un nou espai municipal amb una aula amb ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> de debò?
<JOSEPGALLART1> be arrencada dual :-D
<rafael_carreras> ah
<wagafo> l' únic que es necessita és un lloc alç xarxa i endolls
<JOSEPGALLART1> aixo ja i es
<wagafo> tothom porta El seu portàtil
<JOSEPGALLART1> ames te bar a la planta baixa
<rafael_carreras> a mi m'agradaria anar a Caldes, una aula ubuntu està molt bé
<wagafo> prefecte, mitjà hora pencant i al bar...
<JOSEPGALLART1> si voleu us puc presentar la regidora responsable que es la roser
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<JOSEPGALLART1> ;-)
<wagafo> +1 caldes
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja tenim lloc
<rafael_carreras> ara a esperar quan es fa, que no ho sé
<wagafo> que la regidora porti carquinyolis
<JOSEPGALLART1> ok cuan sapigem data faig la peticio
<rafael_carreras> +1 carquinyolis
<JOSEPGALLART1> potser a canvi tindreu que atendre els Mitjans
<JOSEPGALLART1> pero ja i podem comtar
<wagafo> tu ets El més mediatic
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja estem
<rafael_carreras> vaig a fer una copeta
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################
<wagafo> bona nit
<wagafo> quit
<JOSEPGALLART> http://www.caldesdemontbui.cat/plana.php?idplana=263&idp=260&directori=841
<JOSEPGALLART> jo no llegeixo, no ser si falla la connexió
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bona nit
<JOSEPGALLART> bona nit
<Gosset_Inofensiu> per casualitat hi ha pas cap viquipedista per aquí?
<JOSEPGALLART> jo no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> s'han d'actualitzar bastantes coses sobre ubuntu gnome etc a viquipedia
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<JOSEPGALLART> :-/
<JOSEPGALLART> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-06-10
<Peki> guardianloardest
<titas> bona nit  mon!!
<titas> intento instala el driver de ati/radeon...imposible,  algu em pot donar alguna pista?
<titas> no hi ha ningu?
<AlbertJB> titas
<AlbertJB> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<AlbertJB> a mi em va anar bé aquest enllaç
<AlbertJB> jo tinc la ati radeon 5450 sapphire silent
<AlbertJB> sobre Ubuntu 12.04
<AlbertJB> bueno sobre, ja m'entens
<titas> gracies albert, habiam si em serveix el enllanç
#ubuntu-cat 2013-06-11
<nigul> hola! algú em dóna un cop de mà?
<nigul> he comprat un ordinador sense sistema i estic instal·lant Ubuntu...
<nigul> tinc una mica de por perque no sé si podré fer tot el que feia amb el meu difunt windows
<nigul> bueno, veig que no hi ha ningú, ja passaré en un altre moment
<nigul> salut!
#ubuntu-cat 2013-06-15
<joaquimrubio> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_20> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_22> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_26> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_25> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_2> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_5> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_11> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_9> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_6> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_1> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_13> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_19> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_17> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_24> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_22> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_22> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_22> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_22> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_20> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_20> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_20> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_27> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_2> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_26> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_26> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_26> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_26> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_24> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_24> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_24> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_9> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_9> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_9> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_10> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_1> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_2> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_2> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_17> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_17> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_17> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_6> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_6> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_6> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_10> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_10> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_10> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_10> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_15> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_8> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_16> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_18> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_7> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_14> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_28> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_21> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_23> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_18> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_18> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_18> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_15> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_15> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_15> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_16> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_8> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_8> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_8> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_16> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_16> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_23> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_23> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_23> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_7> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_7> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_23> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_17> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_17> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_23> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_10> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_15> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_15> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_4> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_12> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<jaume_off_3> Hola. Hi ha reunió, avui?
<joaquimrubio> Hola. Hi ha reunió avui?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-06-16
<jaume_off_19> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_19> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_27> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_27> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_12> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_12> hola, algú per la reunió?
<rafael_carreras> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_17> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_17> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_8> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_8> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_14> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_14> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_2> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_2> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_6> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_6> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_9> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_9> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_16> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_16> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_21> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_21> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_26> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_26> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_29> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_17> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_17> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_17> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_14> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_29> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_4> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_4> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_13> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_13> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_25> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_25> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_1> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_1> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_10> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_10> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_15> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_22> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_18> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_18> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_8> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_8> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_8> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_18> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_18> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_18> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_29> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_29> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_3> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_3> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_24> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_24> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_5> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_5> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_23> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_23> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_3> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_3> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_3> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_24> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_5> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_5> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_24> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_24> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_5> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_23> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_23> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_23> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_11> hola, algú per la reunió?
<jaume_off_7> hola, algú per la reunió?
<rafael_carreras> ho intento de nou :-)
<rafael_carreras> hola, algú per la reunió?
<alexm> o/
<alexm> no t'he vist abans amb tant de soroll
<rafael_carreras> :)
<rafael_carreras> bé, esperem una estoneta?
<alexm> cap problema
<alexm> ja t'has acabat la cervesa?
<alexm> em vas fer venir ganes de fer-ne també :)
<rafael_carreras> alexm: encara tinc tota una caixa
<rafael_carreras> i ja m'he comprat un altre preparat per fer-ne més
<rafael_carreras> va, comencem
<rafael_carreras> ################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<wagafo> hola a tothom
<alexm> hola hola
<rafael_carreras> Festa Saucy
<rafael_carreras> Anunci de propostes de llocs per la festa, no s'ha rebut encara cap oferta
<rafael_carreras> doncs això, cap oferta i no sembla que n'haguem de tenir
<wagafo> Teníem algun interessat per les anteriors?
<rafael_carreras> sí, uns de blender.cat que no m'han respost un correu que els vaig enviar
<rafael_carreras> la Roser m'ha dit que si volem podem fer la festa a les Cases dels Mestres de Caldes, però sense oferir cap ajuda
<rafael_carreras> i clar, el que ens agrada és que ens facin la feina :-)
<wagafo> A més si no hi ha interès local acabem els de sempre i quatre més, com a LLoret
<rafael_carreras> sí, és el que passa
<rafael_carreras> però pitjor que a Lloret no seria
<alexm> si a l'equip participéssim més gent però amb els de sempre no compensa fer-ho tot nosaltres
<rafael_carreras> almenys farien difusió de la festa
<wagafo> L'ideal semblen ser els intituts, són els que s'ho curren més
<wagafo> Potser li podem dir al Vicent a veure si sap d'algun lloc on hi hagi interès per les seves contrades
<rafael_carreras> podria fer una altra crida a veure què
<wagafo> rafael_carreras encara hi ha temps
<rafael_carreras> sí, suposo
<alexm> sí, encara és d'hora... la cosa serà a finals d'octubre o al novembre, oi?
<rafael_carreras> novembre, sí
<alexm> després de vacances la gent estarà més centrada ;)
<rafael_carreras> doncs deixem-ho per llavors, ja faré la segona crida al setembre
<wagafo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<rafael_carreras> a més, ara m'haig de posar amb el DLP
<wagafo> 17 d'octubre és el dia que surt, així que fins a final de novembre encara hi ha temps
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<alexm> potser al DLP podem captar alguna oferta
<alexm> per part meva res més
<rafael_carreras> podria ser, clar
<wagafo> Tenim alguna cosa pendent?
<rafael_carreras> no que jo recordi
<wagafo> Doncs apa
<rafael_carreras> va, bona nit
<wagafo> Bona nit
<alexm> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> #################################################
#ubuntu-cat 2015-06-12
<metallic> alexm: hi ets?
<metallic> Estic interessat a crear una llista de correu i voldria una mica de consell, vosaltres la teniu a la càtedra de programari lliure de la UPC
<metallic> Què necessitaria? :)
#ubuntu-cat 2015-06-13
<alexm> hola metallic
<alexm> quin propòsit té la llista que vols crear? com es diria?
<metallic> alexm: de fet no la crearia jo, es per un projecte anomenat AmayaOS, estic recopilant informació sobre les possibles alternatives de comunicació per presentar les que semblin més viables
<metallic> El propòsit seria fer una llista per a que els desenvolupadors poguessin comunicar-se, i que també la poguessin fer servir usuaris amb preguntes
<alexm> doncs amb això crec que n'hi hauria prou per demanar la llista a la CPL
<alexm> bé, també caldria saber qui serien els administradors de la llista, és clar
<metallic> Ja he vist que freenode no accepta més registres des de 2012 fins a nou a avís, la següent opció seria una llista de correu, m'han recomanat diversos programes pero són per gestionar les llistes només, hauria de vincular els programes al servidor de correu i per això no sé si es més bo crear un servidor de correu propi o estudiar les APIs d'altres (outlook i companyia)
<alexm> gestionar un servidor de correu amb llistes és un maldecap que no t'aconsello
<alexm> d'altra banda, freenode encara permet crear noves sales; el que no fan és posar-les a la llista de sales oficials a la seva web
<metallic> L'opció més viable que he vist és utilitzar algun gestor de llistes extern com freelist.org
<alexm> en qualsevol cas, si no us agrada freenode podeu utilitzar OFTC, on hi ha les de debian i moltes d'altres
<alexm> softcatalà també hostatjava llistes, però suposo que depèn de si el projecte encaixa amb els seus objectius
<alexm> abans d'usar freelist.org jo la posaria al servidor de la CPL
<alexm> també teniu l'opció de sourceforge, però afegeixen publicitat a les llistes
<metallic> home, si la càtedra de programari lliure de la UPC és disponible millor :)
<metallic> I això amb qui ho hauria de parlar?
<alexm> hi ha algú del projecte AmayaOS que tingui relació amb la UPC d'alguna manera?
<metallic> Doncs no, vaja no crec XD
<metallic> no són de Catalunya,
<metallic> Vaja, estic veient que efectivament la CPL de la UPC ofereix el servei de llistes de correu electrònic. No m'havia fixat :)
<metallic> alexm: hi ha algun requisit especial que els projectes hagin de complir per a poder ésser inclosos al servei de llistes?
<alexm> no estrictament però justament per aquest motiu és interessant tenir-ne algun que faci més fàcil dir que sí
<metallic> com per exemple? El projecte és un sistema operatiu lliure de tipus Unix, té fonamentalment un objectiu didàctic.
<alexm> la cosa és que la interacció amb la CPL en general és en català i no és que no pugui hostatjar llistes en altres llengües però no sé si té gaire sentit
<alexm> vull dir que segur que hi ha una pila de llocs on hi ha serveis de llistes
<metallic> Sí, ja m'he adonat que tota la web és només en català :(
<alexm> ho dic bàsicament per això
<alexm> d'on són els desenvolupadors? parlen en anglès entre ells?
<metallic> són la majoria españols i un parell, em sembla, de Mèxic
<alexm> coneixeu http://www.cenatic.es/ ?
<metallic> Doncs ni idea, ho estic mirant ara mateix
<alexm> un altre lloc interessant on hostatjar el projecte, tenint en compte que es tracta d'un projecte educatiu, seria https://forja.rediris.es/
<alexm> rediris és la xarxa d'universitats, centres de recerca, etc. de l'estat espanyol
<metallic> alexm: quan dius hostatjar el projecte a què et refereixes exactament?
<metallic> codi font?
<alexm> per exemple, però no crec que sigui obligatori tenir-hi el codi
<metallic> El codi ja el tenen a github
<alexm> normalment als projectes també se'ls ofereixen altres eines com les llistes de correu
<alexm> per posar-te un exemple qualsevol, https://forja.rediris.es/mail/?group_id=15
<alexm> utilitzen mailman per les llistes de correu, com a la CPL
<metallic> Gràcies alexm per la informació, tot i que la decisió la prendran ells ;)
<alexm> ja m'ho suposo
#ubuntu-cat 2017-06-15
<Pol> Hey
#ubuntu-cat 2019-06-10
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon dia, vull organitzar unes jornades sobre ciberactivisme per el proper cua-trimestre de la Universitat Popular de Caldes de Montbui, tothom que vulgui participar que contesti. FSFE Softcatalà Ubuntu Catalan LoCo Team #viquipedia #xnet #la 9 Mercè Molist Jordi Mas Jordi Murgó
#ubuntu-cat 2019-06-16
<prova> Bon dia! Una pregunta, tinc un malware (o similar) que m'obre pestanyes en segon pla quan entro al firefox.  Crec que l'adreça que em surt abans de la redirecció al web a publicitar és bestadbid. Cap suggeriment de com arreglar-ho?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Si no te importa perdre les dades, possiblement  esborrant el perfil s'anira
#ubuntu-cat 2020-06-10
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fwd from Soberanía Tecnológica: PineTab ya disponible para su reserva por 88.53€. ¿Debería comprar una? … Enlace: https://ift.tt/2BToOq8
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Està molt bé, el problema és que el teclat és sols anglès, però suposo que es pot configurar per al català i posar-li etiquetes a les tecles o semblant.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ai, coloms, que em feu goleta... Quasi que m'esperaré a que en facen una versió superior.
